# So Jutsu / Yari Jutsu [The Japanese Spear]



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

[yt]qxxFEPRtGx4[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (May 16, 2008)

As ever, Brian, a wonderful couple of 'finds'.  Thanks for linking us to them.

One genuine (as in not being nit-picky or scornful) question.  

Shouldn't the sode be more securely attached than seen in the videos?  I'm no expert on the full Japanese armour but I seem to recall that they should be tied on with a couple of silk double-cords and a leather strap.


----------



## newtothe dark (May 16, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, maybe was kept loose for ease of movement during the class. Dont know
Thank Brian you rock.


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

newtothe dark said:


> I was thinking the same thing, maybe was kept loose for ease of movement during the class. Dont know
> Thank Brian you rock.


 
That's what I am thinking as well.  Truthfully though, who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Glad you guy's liked the clip!


----------



## terryl965 (May 16, 2008)

Nice video as always


----------

